# amikama - new Hebrew moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that amikama is joining Elroy in leading the Hebrew forum.

Best,
Mike


----------



## sokol

Masel tov, and welcome to the team!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome aboard, and thanks for joining us!


----------



## Vanda

Masel tov! Bem-vindo ao time, amikama! Good luck!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team *


----------



## pyan

Baruch haba

I did my best to find "welcome" in Hebrew on the internet, and unfortunately WordReference did not come top. I hope my message does not say something rude. I checked your gender before choosing this one.

I mean welcome.


----------



## fsabroso

Hi amikama

Welcome to the team


----------



## Flaminius

אני מעוד שמחתי לקבל את פניו של ה-menahelus החדש.  שיהיו לו חיים חדשים וטובים פה!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome to the team, amikama!


----------



## Nunty

בשורה טובה באמת! ברוך הבא, עמיקמא. בהצלחה!​


----------



## amikama

Thanks, amigos!


----------



## roxcyn

Welcome to your moderator team  

Pablo


----------



## Frank06

A late welcome.
I hope you'll enjoy it!

Frank


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations.


----------

